# DogTrotter



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking for a used dogtrotter in good condition. If you have any info please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Will I do?


Used and an *excellent* dog trotter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

gillian, are you in good condition? and how is your performance?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent :---)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody, I will dig around the Pitbull crowd...let you know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Still looking....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

anybody got a trotter they want to sell, trade, barder, etc?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody,

Have yo considered one of these?
http://www.rayallen.com/product/dogpacer_treadmill/Competition_Accessories
I saw one in the Ray Allen showroom last week and it looks pretty nice for the price.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

still looking...hard to find obviously..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jody,
> 
> Have yo considered one of these?
> http://www.rayallen.com/product/dogpacer_treadmill/Competition_Accessories
> I saw one in the Ray Allen showroom last week and it looks pretty nice for the price.


 
Yeah, a complete waste of money in my view, I knew someone who had one with three dogs and thing was tore up quick, not really what I want, I want a slat mill like dogtrotter, I had most of the rest, people type modified, then for dogs, petzoom, carpet mills, I just really like the trotter, price is steep though.


----------

